# One Second After



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

This book is really well written. I listened to the audiobook on a trip. It is set in a small North Carolina town when the USA comes under an EMP attack. It shows how important leadership is to surviving this type of event. The forward is written by Newt Gingrich. The book really addresses a lot of what would happen afterward. I highly recommend it. I really wish that I could find more books like this.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah most preppers already know about this book; it is very popular among the preparedness/survival community. You are right though it really is a great book and very well written.

If you are looking for a similar novel then no doubt David Crawford's _Light's Out_ should be next on your reading list (if you haven't already read it). This is another supremely popular book. It has more of a long epic saga feel to it. One Second After was pretty short.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks JT... I'll search for that on audiobook, right away.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> This book is really well written. I listened to the audiobook on a trip. It is set in a small North Carolina town when the USA comes under an EMP attack. It shows how important leadership is to surviving this type of event. The forward is written by Newt Gingrich. The book really addresses a lot of what would happen afterward. I highly recommend it. I really wish that I could find more books like this.
> 
> View attachment 842


Ron Foster also has written some prepper books, he has a trilogy that I want to start reading but haven't got the books yet. They are on Amazon


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Thanks JT... I'll search for that on audiobook, right away.


Already tried that, not in audio. I had to buy the actual book. I do a lot of audiobooks and this was the first real book I have read in quite a while. I always prefer audio though.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've read and enjoyed one second after and lights out, another good one about life after an EMP is called 77 days. I read it as an Ebook so I can't say if its avaliable in print or not.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I could not find Lights Out on audio but here is a link for One Second After on audio.

Audiobooks: buy AUDIO books online at Audible.com


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I found an electronic copy of _Light's Out_ - David Crawford. I'm reading it on my iPad. Great reading so far.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

One Second After is an incredible book and it's at the top of my list of post-apocalyptic books. One Second After is also the book I have given to more people than any other book because I believe it has some very important lessons in it.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Holy **** this, _Lights Out_ is a great book. I wished there was an audiobook but the e-book will do. Just when I think it can't get any better, it does. I'm halfway through. My new favorite part?

Everyone is arguing about what to do with the MZB they've captured when, 'Bam, bam, bam.' Three small holes appeared where seconds before had beat an MZB heart. The man's eyes stared disbelieving at the dark sky for a send then closed forever.

'There's my ****ing vote.' Ed said as if he had just ordered an ice-cream cone."

Now, I'm not sure whether I'd be slapping Ed on the back or taking away his weapon before anyone else got voted out but damn. This is good.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

He really is a good writer. I can't wait to read his next book Collision Course. Got it saved on amazon so I can get it the next time I place an order. Maybe it's time to get a reader. My wife has a Color Nook.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I've got the Nook Color but I like to read it on the iPad. The iPad just does so much more.


----------



## displaced1 (Dec 10, 2012)

I liked Preppers Road March by Ron Foster


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Holy **** this, _Lights Out_ is a great book. I wished there was an audiobook but the e-book will do. Just when I think it can't get any better, it does. I'm halfway through. My new favorite part?
> 
> Everyone is arguing about what to do with the MZB they've captured when, 'Bam, bam, bam.' Three small holes appeared where seconds before had beat an MZB heart. The man's eyes stared disbelieving at the dark sky for a send then closed forever.
> 
> ...


Ha, yeah that book gets better and better. There's some pretty intense scenes in it. My favorite character was Gunny. Love that old guy! I couldn't help but picture him as R.Lee Ermey the whole time though, haha.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

That is so funny because that is exactly who I was picturing as Gunny. Especially when he got his Jeep running.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Same here. Honestly, I'd be willing to bet that's what the author was picturing himself when he wrote the book.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

An EMP that can cause the things in this book ( I have it and have read it ) can also happen due to a solar flare at just the correct angle. So it doesn't necessarily have to come for an attack. Life in general on this planet or any planet is precarious at best.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

One question comes to mind after having read this book. Tell me how they got the older vehicles to run by changing out the points and other parts. How those parts sitting on the shelves of an auto parts store have been in any better condition than the parts in the vehicles?


----------



## countdown (Dec 10, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> One question comes to mind after having read this book. Tell me how they got the older vehicles to run by changing out the points and other parts. How those parts sitting on the shelves of an auto parts store have been in any better condition than the parts in the vehicles?


I've always wondered that myself?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> One question comes to mind after having read this book. Tell me how they got the older vehicles to run by changing out the points and other parts. How those parts sitting on the shelves of an auto parts store have been in any better condition than the parts in the vehicles?


I wondered the same thing. An EMP is supposed to fry electronics in vehicles, etc. Older vehicles and diesels are supposed to be ok. My ham buddy has several old tube type radios that should work after a burst.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Inceptor - I get that the EMP would fry the points, condensers, starters and alternators but the parts that they replaced them with were in an auto parts store sitting on shelves. My thought is that they would be fried as well. One of my thoughts to future preps is purchasing an older vehicle and the replacement parts then storing the replacement parts safely.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Inceptor - I get that the EMP would fry the points, condensers, starters and alternators but the parts that they replaced them with were in an auto parts store sitting on shelves. My thought is that they would be fried as well. One of my thoughts to future preps is purchasing an older vehicle and the replacement parts then storing the replacement parts safely.


What I was saying is that I had read older vehicles would not be affected. an EMP should not fry points or condenser. Only that electronic parts will be fried. I am not an expert in this but I do remember reading that somewhere.


----------

